# DVD d'installation Windows 7 non reconnu au démarrage



## LaurentR (16 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Pro rev 1,1 / El Capitan 10.11.6
J'ai un DVD de Windows 7 Pro 32 bits dans un lecteur externe branché en usb. (Mon lecteur DVD interne est HS)
J'ai téléchargé les utilitaire bootcamp sur une clé usb avec l'assistant Bootcamp.
J'ai demandé à l'Assistant Bootcamp de créer une nouvelle partition pour Windows sur un des disque interne.
L'assistant Bootcamp a créé la partition, a rendu la clé usb non bootable et a redémarré pour installer Windows à partir du lecteur de DVD qu'il avait détecté auparavant. Le lecteur DVD n'a pas été reconnu au démarrage du Mac qui s'est ouvert sur la session de El Capitan.
J'ai été dans la section Disque de démarrage des Préférences système. Le lecteur DVD y est détecté. Je l'ai sélectionné et j'ai cliqué sur Redémarrer. J'ai eu un message me confirmant que le Mac serait démarré à partir du lecteur DVD, mais encore une fois, ce lecteur n'a pas été reconnu au démarrage.
Si j'appuie sur la touche Alt en démarrant le Mac, je ne vois pas le lecteur DVD.

Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose que je puisse faire pour démarrer sur ce lecteur DVD ou est-ce que l'âge de ma machine rend l'opération impossible ? Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de procéder autrement pour installer Windows ? L'installer avec Parallels Desktop, par exemple et cloner le système sur la partition Bootcamp ? Je ne peux pas me servir de Parallels Desktop pour cette installation, car j'ai besoin de DirectX 11 qui n'est pas pris en charge par ce logiciel.

Merci


----------



## LaurentR (17 Juillet 2017)

J'ai finalement réussi à ouvrir le superdrive en le sortant du Mac Pro et en poussant un bouton dans un trou en façade. Il fonctionne, mais ne s'ouvre plus. Du coup, j'ai pu installer Windows sur la partition Bootcamp. C'est là où j'apprécie mon Mac Pro quand il s'agit d'accéder à un de ses éléments, comme ici le superdrive


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

*Laurent*

Ce qui est bien avec toi > c'est que tu fais partie de la catégorie des "auto-solubles" (ceux qui résolvent par eux-mêmes leurs propres problèmes)


----------

